# LED light help for Ghostbusters backpack



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking for help to add LED red lights to my children's Ghostbusters backpacks I am making(mom and dad get backpacks too!). Ideally I would like them to alternately blink on and off like the movies but I guess I could settle for all of them blinking at the same time or even just plain on.

Any info for wiring them and what setup of batteries would be helpful. I did start browsing the web but it gets confusing quick. I assume 3 or 5mm lights would be good? Open to any suggestions. The backpacks are coming along nicely.

Thanks


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a tutorial that includes the lighting for a Halloween GB pack:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Ghostbusters-Proton-Pack-for-Halloween/

If you want more details start roaming around here these guys are experts.

http://www.gbfans.com/community/


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep, I highly recommend GBfans as wel...there is a ton of info there on proton pack props ( even ones for kids )

Best of luck!

I used a string of LED color changing lights for the power cell.
And a 'rotating' pumpkin LED light for the cyclotron. The LEDs rotated in a clockwise fashion. 

Of course I can't find the pics... LOL.

EDIT: found it :









Made out of cardboard, hot glue, wood glue, various wires and cables, the wand part of the particle thrower is a light up LED wand from Wallgreen's (they have them now by the Easter stuff) various bottles, lids, an Arizona Iced tea Bottle, and other found objects....from Halloween 2009.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I found blinking LED battery-powered lights (one looked like a bike light) at the dollar stores a few years back. The one I bought, I am kicking myself for not getting a bunch more - it's a round about 4 inch circle that has a round handle to carry it or attach things too, and it does a flashing red or a super bright white steady.

If you could find something like either of those, then you could place them inside with transparent plastic "switches" on the outside and let the blinking shine through...

That's a low tech way of doing it anyway.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2158601/Two-Transistor-Oscillator-LED-Flasher

All the parts can be gotten from radio shack. very simple circuit. 

They also sell the lights designed for a proton pack on ebay. they are alittle pricey, and probably much cheaper to make your own.


----------

